# Got some 10" midbass



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Made a change, with budget pieces. I had put my Stevens MB8s into boxes under the rear bench in order to save space up front and get rid of a bunch of rattling I couldn't tame.

It worked for the rattles, gave me my foot/leg room back but definitely dragged a lot of my sound backwards with them being 100-1200hz. Worked for a quick fix, I'm not as esscue as some of you fine folks lol and it was always gonna be temporary.

Eventually a few bucks became available for my hobby, and I wanted more midbass than the MB8s could do comfortably. Enter the Eminence BP102-4 10" bass guitar speaker. I hogged out the baffle to fit the 10" in the .65ft³ box. My goodness, the MB8s did a lot of things well and played midrange pretty damn good but for a pure midbass they're definitely lackluster, the BP102-4 are monsters in the 80-250hz I have them at... don't lose composure, impact, snap and they sound so much more effortless in the MB department than the MB8s did. Pantera, Dream Theater, After the Burial and the like all sound so much deeper, more natural/effortless. I can only imagine what those vaunted JBL 12s could do, if there was a way to comfortably get 2 of those up front, I'd be all over it.

Dropped some 4fe35s into the front doors, regular speaker spot and I'm pretty happy with them from 250-1500ish for the money. Not as loud as the MB8s for sure but they hold their own pretty well for their size and price. Might move up to a bigger mid at some point but I have no complaints yet.

My conclusion is that rear midbass, is fantastic, especially when it allows you to go bigger.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

Now this, is what DIY is all about. Kick ass.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Now why did you go ahead and do a silly thing like that? I have been second guessing the decision I made on 8g40 instead of 10’s. I don’t even have the g40’s installed yet. I hate this stupid hobby lol, actually almost believed myself that I would be done after this install.
No man, that is awesome. I am sure you have read on that high efficient Audax mid.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Petererc said:


> I hate this stupid hobby lol, actually almost believed myself that I would be done after this install.
> No man, that is awesome. I am sure you have read on that high efficient Audax mid.


Lol, I feel ya, I don't think we'll ever be satisfied and it keeps the mind occupied.
I have read an awful lot on the PR170MO, and I want it, the recommendation of a 500hz high pass is my only hang up, I did read it could go down to about 250ish at its lowest... might have to try it anyways because it is highly touted every time I read about it.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The 10g40 didn’t quite do what I was hoping from a 10” , I was expecting big thump, and it wasn’t. It was dry and couldn’t get past 400hz, it sounded very paperie (if that’s a word) I will say it was way too much 70-90hz then I could ever need. I would use this as an upfront “sub” in a footwell box on passenger floor and get astonishing results. Ho HPF , and play it to about 300 (ish) 

as a midbass , it’s lacking the mid... so it’s more a bass speaker , a woofer, not a mid woofer.

the 8g40 OTOH , it plays nicely to 1200hz
And has huge vocals.

with horns, I’ve always had the best luck and best SQ with a two way front and an up front “sub” bass speaker in footwell box. Staying with an 8” for the midbass , the stevens mb8 or 8g40 or 2118h (with a front sub) would be superb.

I ran rear 10” midbass with my horns for awhile and I liked it a lot also , but I always wished that sound was upfront or to the sides of me..... it did sound good and it was hard to tell they were back there. But I could still tell.

for a 10” this Ciare I’ve seen looksbetter then the g40 and there’s a b&c that works very good also

I have a set of 10NWL64-4 woofers
If someone wants a superb 10” lmk pm me


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

oabeieo said:


> ran rear 10” midbass with my horns for awhile and I liked it a lot also , but I always wished that sound was upfront or to the sides of me..... it did sound good and it was hard to tell they were back there. But I could still tell


I'd love them to be up front but damn if I don't like having unencumbered space more, especially in a truck I daily.

I like 2 way too, 1 speaker covering more range, less timing issues and such. Granted I've only heard about 3 pro 8" mids, I wouldn't say any of them can really do the 70 to 125 area to my satisfaction, the 10" certainly has the mustard I like though.

I saw those Ciares in my long searching, couldn't find a whole hell of a lot on them. Would they work in a sealed box, about .8ft³?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Oh hell yeah .8 would be stellar if you want to feel the midbass , he’ll you’ll have enough efficiency to feel the cymbals as well. (What’s crazy is with horns you can) 

so you can get the 8 to play everything... there’s a little trickery though, but believe me it’s very desired to do this if you want a high output system.

use a shallow filter on your sub! Let it reach into the 125-150range...

like I would cascade some filters, simply use the amp crossover at 400hz , then use a 1st order filter at like 50hz... then use delay to remove the 4 odd ms of GD the 400hz crossover added. Then don’t use complimentary crossover for sub to midbass , use a 80-90hz crossover like a LR4 on the midbass... and whollah...

it’s about getting the timing right with the sub and midbass so they play together and sorta hum to the same tones in the 90-150range... the sub will not be located and the sound from sub will sound like it’s coming from the 8s

The subwoofer to midbass Crossover is always The one that I just simply do trial and error on until it sounds good... I hardly ever try to achieve a “LR” alignment that low.... I mean it definitely sounds good it has great sound quality but you’re making the midbass do too much work in your burning up your efficiency...

now here’s the caveat, some cars acoustically promote the 80 Hz range. in those cases you could simply do that standard alignment and get away with it, a lot of the pick ups and larger cars can do that just fine so yours might be one of those where the 8 inch will play like a monster down to 80.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

That's some secret sauce lol. I couldn't get them to sound right at 80 on strong guitar/bass songs, sounded a bit bloated, think that's the right word, and not very much composure. The 10s just do it more easily with my small listening time. Songs like Panteras Walk or Opeths Sorceress are more joyful, easier to get to sounding good for a simpleton such as myself.

I will have to pm you about those Ciares in a couple weeks, if you've still got them and the Christmas money burn heals up


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I have b&c 10NDL64-4 
There 4 ohm 10” midbass that are exceptional.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Awesome man. To be fair though the 10s have 65% more cone area so they should be impressive.


Thanks for the info oabeieo for the info


----------



## SloVic (Oct 1, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> I have b&c 10NDL64-4
> There 4 ohm 10” midbass that are exceptional.


How do you get a usable response from them? Acccording to the manufacturers frequency response graph they fall from about 96db at 250hz down to 83db by 80hz and by 40hz they're down to 75db. Assume it is an IB measurement in an anechoic chamber so a box and room should help a bit.

Does your cabin gain help that much on the low end or do you have to cut the upper bass/lower midrange to get a usable response?


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to see them installed and a distance test vid 👍


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

I never did take a picture cause it was all in temporary boxes lol, and I traded that truck in like 3 weeks ago so all that's sitting in it's boxes in my closet now


----------

